# Hello from Maryland



## macheterider (Feb 21, 2018)

What up man!? Northern VA here. I have never ridden any of those boards but I did used to own a Gnu Pickle and I will say Gnu makes very good boards. I personally fell in love with my Ride Machete 155 and have been riding it as my main board since about 2010. Ride is by far my favorite board company so I recommend you check them out as well.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

dwsmithusmc said:


> Hey people. I just joined the forum. I've been boarding on and off for a few years and I consider my skill level to be just into the intermediate level. I currently ride a 5150 Nomad 159W, a beginner board that I bought a LONG time ago...
> 
> So, I recently (last weekend) just got back into snowboarding and I just bought an Avalanche Crest off of eBay but I'm thinking that it might not be the right board for me. I want to get an all mountain freestyle board that I can grow into as I get better. Intermediate - Advanced level. I'm a fan of getting the better, more advanced gear and learning it, even though it might make my learning process slower. Any board recommendations please would be greatly appreciated. I am 180lbs and have size 12 boots, so that's something to consider.
> 
> ...


Few things:

Before anything, go through the process of checking your boot size before you buy anything else. I also went on a hiatus at a similar skill level. Upon return and a bit of research/pain, i came to find out that I had been riding in boots 1-1.5 sizes to big. it makes more difference than any board ever will. Another reason for this is at size 12, you're looking at wide boards for sure...what if you find out youre a 10.5? that opens up a whole new world of boards..plus then your feet won't hurt.

The only one of those boards I've rode of those is the type 2. and it was my "get back in to it" board as well. it did a great job for that. super confidence inspiring, very forgiving, can handle a whole lot being thrown at it. Does everything pretty damn well for the most part. That all being said, after a little over ten days on it, I sold it and returned to some camber between the feet or flat depending on the board. Thats just personal preference but i guess i just found the ride a little...uninspiring....after getting my legs back.

Lastly, when you say all mountain freestyle, do you plan on park? do you plan on lots of switch and butters? if switch isnt going to be a huge priority, you can consider boards outside of the true twin realm and maybe find a better fit. I'm not saying full on directional but maybe a bit of setback. Even if you do plan on a lot of switch..a bit of setback isnt going to be too noticeable and the upside usually pays off.

good luck!


----------



## Fielding (Feb 15, 2015)

Check those boots. You need mid stiff boots that are smaller than your street shoe size. Big difference once you get that working.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I have the older 159 c2 version: Scratch off the billygoat, its more of an expert and made for natural terrain with some pow or at least some nice soft to firm pack. It likes to keep the nose in the fall line and go...and generally not happy with getting sideways/traverse of the fall line. Pop wise its a bit flat but it loves to rip. Its a wild beast that will take you for a ride, unless ur aggressive with it. And edit...just noticed that ur on size 12 hooves...the billy is too narrow (Temple's feet are pretty small.

It rides like this


----------

